# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Ultimate Summer Challenge Punishments Thread

## Sensei

This thread is for all those that made it to the end of the summer challenge and didn't get all their goals  :tongue2:  Most people dropped out, but I learned a lot of things to change it to make things better next summer and easier for all. I decided to make it better for me right now by making all my punishments involve LDing better.
*
Punishments!!!*
Run a marathon
well kept body, well kept mind. I will keep ya'll posted on my progress on this. I am not going to kill myself by just going out and running a marathon, I am going to incorporate running into my schedule and I will post how much I run with how fast I do it. I will be visualizing while running to get my LDs better as well.


Cold showers for a month
Doing Sivason's dream yoga class part that I haven't tried but twice. I will be constantly switching it to get better at control over my reactions. Since I am switching it up I am going to make it longer, a month instead of a week.

No meat for a month
I am going to not eat meat for a month and see how it effects my dreams. My wife is a vegetarian, so it is actually pretty easy for me. Just ran out of lunch meat anyways

I'll be updating this each time I have something to update. Good luck with your punishments, change them and switch them around as much as you wish in order to make them apply to LDing. If you look, mine got a little harder, but they are very similar to the originals and they are good things to do, not evil things.  :tongue2: 

Post here your punishments and updates on them.

----------


## Stalthdan

If there's one part I hate about your Summer Challenge, it's this time, the punishment time. Oh, woe.
So, these are the punishments I deserve:

*Punishments*
*No video games for two weeks*
   I'm probably going to do a lot of reading in these two weeks; I'll make sure to read Stephen LaBerge's Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming.*Sleep at a fixed time and WBTB everyday for two weeks*
   While not as harsh as the previous punishment, this one would probably be more helpful toward getting more LDs. Thanks for the suggestion, Nyx!  ::thumbup::

----------


## NyxCC

So, here I am with the punishments:

[  ] 4x20 leg lifts per day for 7 days - Progress (1/7)

This will improve circulation, so more nutrients will go where they are needed, including brain.  ::D: 

[  ] go to bed 1 hr earlier for 7 days 

More sleep and more time available for wbtb & lds

[  ] meditate 20 mins a day for 7 days

This will improve concentration, induce slower brainwaves, and if done pre bed may help me fall asleep easier. Can also be combined with visualization.

all to be completed by end of Sept

Stalthdan

Reading LaBerge's book sounds like a good idea for punishment. About the second punishment if you don't feel like it relates to lds (apart from incubating a dream and RCing), maybe you could come with an alternative punishment? Like do n WBTBs, staying for 15 mins out of bed, or post or read DJs for n days.

----------


## StaySharp

By now you must all know that I'm having some large scale punishment going up now!
It was all largely due to life preventing me from focusing on anything important, but that's not an excuse so here goes my evaluation:

*The challenges:*
1.] [X] Remember at least [195/404] dreams including tags
2.] [✓] Have a day with 10 or more dreams
3.] [O] Have my first WILD (SO CLOSE! I had a visualization session where I got some nifty results, but it wasn't quite a WILD, at least not the way I planned. But I'll weaken the punishment slightly)
4.] [X] Have at least [3/5] lucid dreams
5.] [X] Revisit at least one place in a dream where I have been before (Preferably Coon City, or a certain Postapocalyptic building, or maybe ISIM)
6.] [X] Have at least [0,5/5] dreams about Ryuko (IOSDP Shared Dreaming RPG, 0,5 here come from the visualization mentioned above)
7.] [X] Learn how to visualize good enough to see people/lifeforms with adequate details
8.] [✓] Cause the biggest detonation I've seen in my dreams yet
9.] [X] Have another music focused dream
10.] [✓] Have at least 10 WBTBs
11.] [✓] Have at least 30 shorter sleep phases during the day

*The Punishments:*
1.] Sleep on the floor for a week
3.] Create and upload an anime styled picture within just 3 weeks (I'm not confident and I'm lacking proper practice, so that's definitely going to be punishment)
4.] Vectorize a lineart of my girlfriend, whatever it may be
5.] Make a piece of art about one of my recent dreams and submit it to DeviantArt and DreamViews, deadline is 3 weeks after starting with the picture
6.] Create lyrics for a track about the IOSDP shared dreaming RPG, sing it in front of my girlfriend and post the lyrics on DV, deadline would be a month after starting on the lyrics
7.] Meditate bound or in an otherwise uncomfortable position for 2 hours
9.] Rev up my master keyboard and make some kind of track, upload it somewhere on the Internet, deadline is 6 weeks after starting

Since I took out all those uncreative punishments which won't help me on either dreaming or Art I think I'm gonna keep the punishments as they are. Whenever I start on one I'll let you know.

----------


## NyxCC

@ Stalthdan

You are welcome! Good luck with the WBTBs and getting lucid!  ::goodjob::  

Update: Been going to bed 30 mins earlier for the last few days, will try harder to make it an hour. 3 days of leg lifts and one meditation so far.

----------


## Sensei

Not been eating meat and I am off pop as well. The pop is the real kicker. I realized that I had been drinking soooo much and I am now drinking water a lot. saving me lots of money really. 

Starting cold showers tomorrow. I forgot about it since I was at a conference this weekend. 

Will start running on Tuesday since I found a running program to do for a marathon in a few months for an already athletic person. I'll post my times on that after this.  :smiley:  This will be the hardest for me.

----------


## Stalthdan

So, yesterday I walked into Geekay, and I found Just Cause 2. I've been looking for that game for three years or so. I bought it, of course, but it's going to be really hard to not play it during these two weeks.  :Crying: 

-No video games for two weeks [4/14]
-Sleep at a fixed time and WBTB everyday for two weeks [1/14]

----------


## NyxCC

@ BB That sounds like a good plan. Good luck with running. I have no idea what happened with DGing though, I hope you are still going to be with us on DV.  ::?: 

@ Stalthdan Talking about games I'm upset they postponed the final release of Might and Magic X for next year, but perhaps this is better for me.

The good news is I finished with the leg lifts, bad news, still behind with early bed and meditation. 

[X] 4x20 leg lifts per day for 7 days - Progress (7/7)

[ ] go to bed 1 hr earlier for 7 days - (2/7)

[ ] meditate 20 mins a day for 7 days - (3/7)

----------


## Sensei

They kicked me out because I am a rebel!!! JK  :tongue2:  I stepped down for a bit while looking for the singularity. Don't have time for work, studying, church, wife, baby, LDing, DGing, and the singularity. Decided to drop DGing until I either stop having to study, work, and church (hoping to combine that all into one in a couple years) or until I find the singularity. Been finding some really good places that have been helping me with LDing. Some non lucid dreaming websites about intent and expectation as well as some Jewish meditation. 




> Run a marathon
> well kept body, well kept mind. I will keep ya'll posted on my progress on this. I am not going to kill myself by just going out and running a marathon, I am going to incorporate running into my schedule and I will post how much I run with how fast I do it. I will be visualizing while running to get my LDs better as well.
> 
> 
> Cold showers for a month
> Doing Sivason's dream yoga class part that I haven't tried but twice. I will be constantly switching it to get better at control over my reactions. Since I am switching it up I am going to make it longer, a month instead of a week.
> 
> No meat for a month
> I am going to not eat meat for a month and see how it effects my dreams. My wife is a vegetarian, so it is actually pretty easy for me. Just ran out of lunch meat anyways



Haven't started running yet. I set up the schedule for the marathon and I run next Monday.

Done this the last 3 days. Getting way better at it.  :smiley:  hoping at the end of the month I will have it perfected.

Drinking pop is soooo good. Wish I could, but I still haven't drank for the last 8 days. Vegetarian sucks too  :tongue2: 

Slept like 7-8 hours the last 4 days and am seeing an improvement in my recall, don't know if the food and no pop is working, but it can't hurt.

----------


## NyxCC

Fair enough. I can totally understand there's so many things to do, it's hard to keep them all going at once. Well, I hope you continue following your heart and do whatever feels right to you and I wish you good luck in your endeavors. I am not very sure about what singularity you are referring to? Theory of everything? Anyways, I hope that you will still check in from time to time and maybe share some cool stuff that you stumble upon during your search. I think DV needs more people like you.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Yeah, life is crazy.

No, my theory of everything is one word: "Yahweh''  :wink2: 

Singularity of DILD basically. I want to see if I can find one single thing that connects all DILDs together so that we can teach it better. I am at least going to find my single that makes me DILD every time. haha. My goal right now is to see if I can change my intent to make my subconscious think that I need to LD.

Oh, and thanks for the compliment.  ::D:  I am glad yar on DV as well! Even though I don't know how to say your name.  :tongue2:

----------


## NyxCC

Got it.  :wink2: 

That's a great research project! Good luck and looking forward to your insights.  :smiley: 

Thanks! You can call me Nyx (read Niks) if that's easier.

----------


## Stalthdan

Punishment update:
No video games for two weeks *DONE!*Sleep at a fixed time and WBTB everyday for two weeks [11/14]I also recently got lucid in two consecutive nights. I think my punishments are paying off.

----------


## NyxCC

That's great! Congrats on the lds!  ::banana:: 

I've got one meditation and one early bed left.

----------


## NyxCC

Ok, I finished with the punishments on the 30th of Sept although this proved quite challenging.There has been a lot going on recently and there's always something to finish even late at night. Yet, the early bed has been very useful whenever I could apply it. I'm struggling to establish a good and earlier than usual sleep schedule, which means I have to be extra efficient and less distracted during the day and evening. Finally, something good came out of this struggle with a nice chain of 6 lds, so I am motivated to try to go to bed extra early and do my wbtbs.   :smiley: 

I also saw a minor improvement in the visual components of my two last meditations and hope to expand practices when things settle down a bit.

[X] go to bed 1 hr earlier for 7 days - (7/7)

[X] meditate 20 mins a day for 7 days - (7/7)

----------


## Stalthdan

No video games for two weeks *DONE!*Sleep at a fixed time and WBTB everyday for two weeks *DONE!*Well, that was... Interesting, to put it lightly. The summer challenge really motivated me to work harder towards LDing, and while I didn't exactly achieve what I hoped for, I um.. "leveled up". The punishments were also a great help, and I think I'll continue with the daily WBTBs.

Please tell me there'll be other summer challenges.

----------


## StaySharp

Wow, some people already pretty much finished their punishments. I consider starting in like 1-3 weeks, I can't make my punishments collide too much with work or I'll suffer in unplaned ways.

----------


## StaySharp

It's gonna take long till I finish my punishments but I didn't forget. So far finished 3 and 7.

----------


## Ginsan

It's very interesting how the challenges thread has 208 replies and the punishment thread only 17  :tongue2: 
I wonder how many chickened out  :Big laugh:  :Big laugh:

----------


## NyxCC

Yes, we will be making a wall of shame next!  :mwahaha:

----------


## Sensei

Haha. Yes, I did 2/3 of my punishments I believe. I am still working on marathon. Not been keeping up on it. I have run a few races, but nothing quite as extreme. I am gonna do some more running as spring is approaching.

----------


## StaySharp

Hm...

1.] Sleep on the floor for a week
3.] Create and upload an anime styled picture within just 3 weeks (I'm not confident and I'm lacking proper practice, so that's definitely going to be punishment)
4.] Vectorize a lineart of my girlfriend, whatever it may be
5.] Make a piece of art about one of my recent dreams and submit it to DeviantArt and DreamViews, deadline is 3 weeks after starting with the picture
6.] Create lyrics for a track about the IOSDP shared dreaming RPG, sing it in front of my girlfriend and post the lyrics on DV, deadline would be a month after starting on the lyrics
7.] Meditate bound or in an otherwise uncomfortable position for 2 hours
9.] Rev up my master keyboard and make some kind of track, upload it somewhere on the Internet, deadline is 6 weeks after starting

1.] Kind of done, I compensated with other sleep related efforts
3.] Done
4.] Can't do currently (Or rather still)
5.] Hard to do unless I get a proper dream, and those are damn rare currently...
6.] Still planning to do sometime, but the whole making lyrics part is still hard for me. But hey, I'm getting better at singing and hitting the tones.
7.] Done
9.] Can't do thanks to my current living circumstances  ::roll::

----------


## Hukif

So how many people actually finished this?

----------


## Sensei

I finished all my punishments except for one. Or are you asking who made it through the whole summer?

----------

